# Millie the traitor :-)



## Milliepoochie (Feb 13, 2011)

I woke up this morning and Millie wasnt lying near my feet like she normally is 

Slightly confused and doapy I looked around and was greeted by this!!




























She seemed so comfy! When I first looked her paws where actually on his face but she did move them off. Such a lady!

My girlie, Spolit? Nah never!  And nope OH doesnt know the pictures are on here!


----------



## xpalaboyx (Jun 17, 2008)

Oh my bless haha, she's truly one sweet girl..


----------



## Milliepoochie (Feb 13, 2011)

xpalaboyx said:


> Oh my bless haha, she's truly one sweet girl..


Thank you  she is a spolit pooch  she normally joins my oh for snoozes


----------



## sparkie1984 (Sep 15, 2009)

I would have a fit if I saw that on here 

reminds me of this a bit:


----------



## Milliepoochie (Feb 13, 2011)

sparkie1984 said:


> I would have a fit if I saw that on here
> 
> reminds me of this a bit:


Gorgeous!


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

Hahaha I love that last one, its like uh oh Mum is looking at me, is she gonna make me move?! 

Rupert lies back to back sometimes, they're like hot water bottles aren't they though?!

Looks like you have got some competition


----------



## The3DChis (Jan 17, 2011)

How cute, love the pics!!


----------



## saxa21 (Aug 4, 2009)

Ha ha ha ha ha sooooooo cute


----------

